# Strukto gramme erstellen, Informationen zu Struktogrammen



## cler (20. November 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich muss für ein Programm ein Struktogramm erstellen (schule), obwohl wir es noch gar nicht behandelt haben. Kann mir vielleicht jemand Internetseiten nennen, auf denen man Informationen bekommt, wie man ein Struktogramm oder so erstellt, eine anleitung oder allgemein Information zu Struktogrammen, wie sie aussehen usw.

Wäre wirklich dankbar.

cler


----------



## colblake (22. November 2004)

hi,

beim Googln kommen massen beispiele.ZB:
link1 
link2 
link3 
mfg col.blake


----------



## cler (22. November 2004)

Hallo,

danke,

werde es mir mal ansehen.


----------



## masterjcl (22. November 2004)

easy case kann aus c bzw  c++ code solche sachen erzeugen ist zwar nich besonders modern geht aber super .


wenn Du es nicht findest schick mir eine pn


----------

